# Audi Exclusive Sighting #2: Audi R8 GT in Daytona Grey... And It's For Sale.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our buddy Brian McCauley, an Audi brand specialist at Audi North Scottsdale in Arizona, dropped us a note about an Audi R8 GT that's sitting in his showroom. Seems Audi North Scottsdale had an R8 GT allotment that's not spoken for. Even better, the car was ordered through Audi Exclusive in a popular R8 color, but one that wasn't a factory option on the GT.









We already liked Daytona Grey a lot on other cars, but seeing it live and in the alloy... err... carbon... on the GT, we love it even more. The way the matte carbon and matte aluminum trim finishes as well as the red accents on the badges and brakes correspond with the paint make this maybe the sexiest R8 GT we've seen to date. Best yet, it's not spoken for... yet.










Thanks to Brian for the heads up and for his friend Nick Roshon who shot the photos. If you're interested in picking it up, drop Brian a call at Audi North Scottsdale.










Check out more shots in our photo gallery linked below.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi R8 GT in Daytona Grey *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am Brian McCauley [email protected] if you have any inquiries about this car.


----------

